# looking for a 11.1x13 stainlees prop



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

let me know if anyone has one used and nice for sale for my 40 horse mercury outboard thx


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

It'll be more like 10-3/8" x 13 pitch if it's a 40hp Merc.

I have the same size in a PowerTech and a Merc. Vengeance and prefer the Merc. hands down.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Where do you live?


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

i live in davie fl.near fort lauderdale


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a 11.1x13 now on the 40 hp merc- I just bought the boat like 2 months ago -i guess its the right prop but i dont really know,it seems to run fine..


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

wondering why its 11.1 diameter rather then 10 3/8


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm confused...you are looking for the same prop that you have?


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

im looking for a stainless one ,I have a aluminum one


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a 10 7/8 x 13, 13 spline.

I would be willing to let you try before you buy- but you have to pay for shipping.

Keep in mind that the stainless is going to be 3 times as heavy and that alone will bring down your rpm's and the exact prop in stainless will not perform the same as the aluminum one you have.


----------



## steve77777 (Nov 12, 2013)

what do you want for it and can you send a pic to my email at [email protected] also what brand is it.thx


----------

